# 66' rear qtr. rocker trim clips?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

does anyone have them off their quarter and can send me location and picture of where the "oval holes" are that retain the clips. The tempest only had the middle rocker trim so no rear clip holes. I am not very impressed with the repro stainless, the roll over edge on top ends 2.5" from each end on the mid and rear bars and the stamping there is "wavy" to be kind, and these are what ames calls "excellent quality". I find it hard to believe with todays technology we can't produce better than originals that were made 40 years ago...:shutme


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Limburger*

I don't believe they can make ANYTHING better than they did 40 years ago. Perhaps in a few realms, "comparable," but that's pushing it. It's just a total disregard for quality. They have to outdo each other in terms of "who can be the cheapest and cheesiest and still charge the most because it 'looks' real". The stainless is probably some satanic hybrid alloy of tin and plastic. (At 4x the cost) :lol:


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I have a similar question about the "bathtub style" clips. It looks like 66 & 68 have similar clips. I have replacement quarters on my 68, and there are no holes in them. For the life of me, I can't see how to make the holes properly, and then, how do the clips go on? I bought the clips and installation tool from Ames, but there are no instructions, and I'm leery about making holes in the quarters. I have the OEM moldings, and can see where the clips were set, by the markings on the inside of them, but the holes are really bugging me. The moldings were removed from the car over 30 years ago, and I threw out the OEM quarters 5 years ago, so I can't use that for help. Any ideas?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

same here i really hate going at a painted car with a drill little lone trying to make a clean oval. I installed the rear with just the lower screws and it is snug with a little pre-flexing to make it spring tight to the quarter but i worry about it rubbing through the paint. Only thing i can think of is 1/4" thick foam adhesive tape on the back to stick it to the quarter where the clips would be.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I did a bit more R&D on the bathtub clips. I used a 1/8 x 1" alum. flat stock I got from Tractor Supply, scribed a line w/an awl, all the way across, prick punched, drilled 2, 1/4" holes almost touching each other. Die ground to make it an oval hole. Repeated for all 3 holes. Cut it to the proper length and contour of the quarter molding. I now have a template to duct tape to the quarter, and will get a straight pattern for the holes. It will work on both sides. By using the 1/4" bit to make the center marks for drilling, I now can drill a 1/8 starter hole, and finish with the 1/4 drill bit, and clean it up with the Drimmel tool. Perfect oval holes, and the drill bit can't wander.


----------

